# Venison Bacon



## duckslayer

Anybody try this stuff? Where did you get it made or where did you find the seasonings? Looking to try it this year, heard it was pretty good stuff.


----------



## MossyMO

Yes, we have. Thought it was very good - reminded us a lot of Sizzelean. We purchased some from Curley's Sausage Kitchen online. We haven't made it yet this year but my wifes uncle made some and we tried it last weekend.

http://curleyssausagekitchen.com/bacon_ground_and_formed.html


----------



## ac700wildcat

I'm sure the stuff you are talking about beings you live in Devils Lake was made by the guy that processes deer in Sheyenne. I can't think of his name right now but if it come to minda I'll post it.


----------



## MossyMO

We made the venison bacon with the seasonings we purchased online last weekend and it turned out great. I encorage anyone looking for something new to try it.

Wasn't that expensive and the shipping was very fast.


----------



## KEN W

MossyMO said:


> We made the venison bacon with the seasonings we purchased online last weekend and it turned out great. I encorage anyone looking for something new to try it.
> 
> Wasn't that expensive and the shipping was very fast.


Did you mix it with ground pork or beef?


----------



## duckslayer

ac700wildcat said:


> I'm sure the stuff you are talking about beings you live in Devils Lake was made by the guy that processes deer in Sheyenne. I can't think of his name right now but if it come to minda I'll post it.


No, it wasnt Brenno's, the guy made it himself. Im guessing it was the same stuff mossymo is talking about.


----------



## MossyMO

Ken W
The directions called for 13 lbs. venison and 12 pounds of pork. We mixed it 50/50 just to keep it simple.


----------



## BROWNDOG

That sounds good, instead of making it into loaves couldn't you run it a jerky gun with the flat nozzel on it and then smoke it??


----------



## MossyMO

BROWNDOG
I think it would be to dry smoked in slices. When you smoke it in a loaf style and then slice it right before you package it I would think it holds some moisture much better. But I have been known to be wrong before.....


----------



## BROWNDOG

Your probably right , I did some breakfast sausage this fall with a 50/50 mix of ven. and pork and did it out of the gun and smoked it for 30 minutes and then vacume packed it in serving sizes, so it wasn't totally cooked after smoking.

I think I'll order a kit and make a small batch and post how it turns out.


----------



## Hunter_58346

We used PS seasoningd Venison abcon cure. They call for 18# venison and 7.5# pork and it is fantastic! I know it sounds lean but it turned out great. We cooked it for 2 hours at 200 degrees and one pan of smoke or until internal temp is 140. Far better than the Sheyenne bacon.

http://www.psseasoning.com/cart/index.p ... ct_id=2198


----------



## shellyns71

Hi! need help sounds like you know how to make bacon. I had it from local meat market but would like to make it myself. was that in an oven or a smoker cook it already shaped like bacon strips? have no clue where to begin. thanks for any help. and seasonings?


----------



## B.L.Z.A four

I get my seasonings from PSseasonings out of Iron Ridge, Wi. You can make it in the oven with liquid smoke or in the smoker. I use apple wood to give it an apple smoke flavor... Awesome stuff.


----------



## Riich

Check out this guys post on venison bacon. I'm going to be trying it.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=83245


----------



## tim.sirek

It's on my list to try next year, too. I always thought venison bacon started with the flank meat slabs from outside the ribcage, like hog bacon does. I hadn't considered trying it, because of all of the venison fat that would be in that flank meat.


----------



## faithsdave

I was able to try some this weekend a buddy had made at Maple Valley Meats in Enderlin. Was great, have never had anything like it. Will be making some of this very soon. :beer:


----------

